# Auctionzip in Michigan 4/28



## bikewhorder (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/a...p=17815&idxSearchCategory=0&txtSearchRadius=0'

I fear this is where my collecting will lead.


----------



## chitown (Apr 27, 2012)

*ITS THIS  SAT  AT 5pm NEAR ANN ARBOR!!!!*

WOW that is on the way from Ohio to Ann Arbor and Sat 5pm... HOLY SMOKES what are the chances of that!

Good luck everyone!!!







bikewhorder said:


> http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/a...p=17815&idxSearchCategory=0&txtSearchRadius=0'
> 
> I fear this is where my collecting will lead.




Collecting or not, we all have to die sometime. Just make sure you've got a good will, a family that knows about that will, some fellow collectors your family can contact to help appraise such collections... but in the end you can't take this stuff with you and sometimes the people who supported you and your habits whilst on this earth, will end up auctioning your treasures off instead of carrying the torch of the archeologist/collector/preserver-of-history... junker/scrapper/picker.

btw those Elgins are sweet. Is that a later Bluebird? Lots to look at there.


----------



## chitown (Apr 28, 2012)

*Bump*

tonight's the night...

*250+ Vintage Bicycles and Motor Bikes and parts to include Elgin Blue Bird, Whizzer, Schwinn, Milano, Huffy, Roadmaster, Silver Pigeon, Sandpiper, Murray, Columbia, Hercules, Etc. *

Most of this should make it to Ann Arbor.

Would love to get progress reports from any who attend.

Thanks


----------



## jpromo (Apr 28, 2012)

Aw, man. I have a wedding I must attend this evening. I will now forever associate weddings with this depressing moment of missed opportunity.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 28, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/a...p=17815&idxSearchCategory=0&txtSearchRadius=0'
> 
> I fear this is where my collecting will lead.




Please be sure to give your wife my phone number - in the very unlikely event that you predecease me, I promise to give her $750 for a certain blue work of art.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 28, 2012)

That's crazy that you say that, Maybe this came up in our conversation @ Copake and I was too deliriously tired to remember, but I've actually instructed her to contact you if something were to happen to me, to help her sort and sell all my bike crap.  You could keep the blue one for your trouble.  She claims she would haul it all to the dump for her own sense of satisfaction, but I've assured her it's in her best interest not to do that.  -Chris


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 28, 2012)

Okay, that's a little creepy - I was most definitely kidding.  I'll be long gone before you or she need to begin thinnking about such things.  And no, I'm pretty sure I would have remembered a conversation like that in the Copake sheep field.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 28, 2012)

Forget about wills, the simple solution is obvious....hitch a trailer loaded with your bike collection and drive around drunk through a busy rail yard until you crash. That'll take care of you and the bikes so the family won't need to have the hassle of disposing of the bikes...and there won't be enough of you left to bury or cremate.

See? I'm always thinking (or at least one of the voices is)


----------

